# Why?



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I checked my tanks as I always do.

I saw my one sunburst platy (female) being chased by two males. I have more females in there so I dont know why they insisit on harrassing her.

I found one guppy, I didnt check if its a male or female yet..but its tail fin is shredded.

The orange molly is all zoned out and staying RIGHT by the heater.

It's annoying that this fish can't get along at times. I know my blue metalic gup is a real "you know what" (she's a girl) she is pregnant too and nipping on EVERYONE. I can't move her to the pregnant mom tank because she's been trying to nip the other pregnant mom so I had to move her back to the main tank.


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

for some reason my male platy always harrasses my sunburst as well. idk why. i have like 8 females and one male.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I dont know either but I could tell she was getting tired, and they wouldn't leave her be.

They had her wedge between them, one male - her - another male.

I just finally took her out and brought her to another tank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

she maybe weak. they might just be bullying her.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i may not be the best source of info.. but if one platy girl was ready to mate and 2 platy boys wanted to do it.. that could have caused quite a rucus in your tank and that would explain the shreaded fins (got in the way) and the scarred fish by the heater... not sure.. but that would be my guess


----------

